# Ayudita para armar el servidor

## diegoto

Bueno gente, como comente en otro post estaba armando un servidor chiquito para meterle un server HTTP y FTP + una webcam para ir viendo por internet esa camara.

PC:

Mother M810 v7.1

AMD Duron 1.2Ghz (Pro 1800+) (Es correcto la frecuencia ?? no conozco mucho de AMD)

64MB Ram

HD 1GB

Todo integrado ( red. video, sonido, etc)

Ahora el problema no tengo Lectora de CD, y el disco esta limpio. Por lo tanto para meterle el Sistema Operativo dije bueno meto el disco en mi maquina Intel Dual Core y compilo el Gentoo en el disco y luego lo meto en el servidor. Pero que flags le meto ya que mi maquina es un Intel y no un AMD se entiende ?

Sino otra forma ? pense meter linux en un pendrive y bootear con eso o algo.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

mete el disco, y luego sigue los pasos de la guía gentoo como en una instalación normal, después  haces el chroot y listo, con las safe flags que son para ese duron.

From 900 to 1300 MHz

The Morgan Durons are based on the Palomino core, and hence can be treated as Athlon XP's.

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 6

model : 7

model name : AMD Duron(tm) Processor

stepping : 1

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Saludos!.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> ...

 

se usa la que postie yo, por al frecuencia que dice ser ya es arch athlon-xp   :Wink: 

----------

## diegoto

No me explique bien. Yo tengo un Procesador Intel en mi maquina, y el servidor un AMD.

Entonces yo iba a poner el disco del servidor en mi maquina (Intel) y luego compilar, pero mi pregunta era, si podia compilar con los flags de AMD en mi computadora INTEL.

EDIT: Me olvide de comentar que queria bajar tambien la frecuencia del procesador ya que le iba a sacar el cooler al micro. No se si tiene algo que ver con las FLAGs

----------

## kropotkin

las flags son según la arquitectura del procesador no su velocidad.

lo de bajar la velocidad debieras hacerlo en la configuración de la placa madre.lo mejor seria bajar el multiplicador, ya que esos duron no creo que tengan propiedades como los nuevos procesadores de bajar automáticamente la velocidad.

y si se entiende bien, no ahí problemas con compilar,como ya te dije, conecta el disco en tu maquina luego chroot y hacer toda instalación siguiendo la guia normal de gentoo.

----------

## diegoto

Bueno después de tanta lucha le meti Slackware ya que era mucho mas fácil por el tema que viene compilado y es mas rápido la instalación de paquetes y demas. 

Ahora una consulta ya que soy nuevo en el tema servidores: 

Es necesario que se loguee el root en el servidor o lo que tenga que ejecutar lo ejecuto como servicios no ?

Que me recomiendan, usar NFS o SSH, para manejarlo desde mi PC y hacer modificaciones y demas ?

Algún detalle que se me este escapando, o algun comentario  en especial ?

Saludos y gracias

----------

## sunbqto

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Bueno después de tanta lucha le meti Slackware ya que era mucho mas fácil por el tema que viene compilado y es mas rápido la instalación de paquetes y demas. 
> 
> Ahora una consulta ya que soy nuevo en el tema servidores: 
> 
> Es necesario que se loguee el root en el servidor o lo que tenga que ejecutar lo ejecuto como servicios no ?
> ...

 

  Con SSH (Security Shell) Acceso remoto no deberias necesitar nada mas. Puedes logearte como root, o  cualquier otro usuario existente en tu nuevo servidor.

   Mirate este hilo, podria ayudarte en algo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-585671-highlight-ssh+desde+internet.html

----------

## diegoto

Que tal gente!!.. tengo un drama, no puedo bajar la frecuencia del micro, ya que la mother no me deja, me lo autodetecta y no me deja modificar los parametros. 

Tiene idea como puedo hacer para bajar la frecuencia ?

----------

## sirope

Hola.. Un detalle..

¿No crees que sea más sensato que en vez de cambiar el disco duro, cambies la lectora de CD?

Suponiendo que se pueda claro.. Y saca ya ese Slackware pecador, tu servidor debe ser Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Suerte!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Que tal gente!!.. tengo un drama, no puedo bajar la frecuencia del micro, ya que la mother no me deja, me lo autodetecta y no me deja modificar los parametros. 
> 
> Tiene idea como puedo hacer para bajar la frecuencia ?

 

A ver si adivino: Uno de esos Duron soldados a un mother pcchips m825?, no, si tiene 64Mb de ram, tiene que ser memoria dimm, por ende debe ser un pcchips m810, no?

Tengo un par de esos mothers por ahi tirados, decime cual de los dos es y me fijo en la bios como se cambia. (O buscá el manual en www.pcchipsusa.com)

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

A pesar de que el core está basado en los thoroughbred y el duron es un athlon-xp, desconozco si está fabricado con tecnología de 80 micras, como los primeros athlon, en cualquier caso sería muy recomendable que le instalases la utilidad athcool (small utility to toggle Powersaving mode for AMD Athlon/Duron processors) que consigue enfriar los procesadores usando las instrucciones adicionales de AMD para desconectar el procesador cuando no se usa. Pero mucho cuidado, consulta su página antes para ver si la placa base está soportada, puede tener efectos nefastos si no lo estuviera: http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacobi/linux/softwares.html#athcool

----------

